# Enjoy 40% off with Expense Tracker 2.0 on this Valentine's Day.



## hsenidoutsourcing (Nov 12, 2012)

Expense Tracker 2.0 provides a *40%* off special Valentine's Day offer on *14th & 15th* of February 2015.










Expense Tracker 2.0 is a Personal Finance Manager that shows what are your Individual Expenses every month, Recurring Expenses, Expense Wheel with expense categories, and your Financial Health Status with Advices on how to upsize your Savings.

Save MORE and Surprise your Loved ones More on this Valentine's Day

Google Play Store: https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.hsenid.expensetracker&hl=en


----------

